# ICB 02 Verfügbarkeit



## Canyon-Freak (17. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es noch eine Möglichkeit gibt, an das o.g. Bike in Größe "M" zu kommen, außer auf das 2014ner zu warten?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. September 2013)

Hier #393 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=637205&page=16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (17. September 2013)

Danke ;-)

Leider kommt nur ein "Blaues" in Frage...:-(


----------



## Canyon-Freak (17. September 2013)

Oder gibt es kommendes Jahr auch wieder eines in Blau Elox?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (18. September 2013)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Oder gibt es kommendes Jahr auch wieder eines in Blau Elox?



Moin!
Das ICB02 ist auch 2014 wieder blau, siehe hier.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Canyon-Freak (18. September 2013)

Ab wann ist das Bike bestellbar?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (18. September 2013)

Moin!
Das Komplettrad kann man wohl erst bestellen wenn es lieferbar ist, das dürfte ab Februar der Fall sein.
Den Rahmen kannst du ab jetzt bis nächsten Monat bestellen, der Liefertermin wäre in etwa der selbe.
Gruß Hans


----------



## grobi59 (14. November 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Das Komplettrad kann man wohl erst bestellen wenn es lieferbar ist, das dürfte ab Februar der Fall sein.
> Den Rahmen kannst du ab jetzt bis nächsten Monat bestellen, der Liefertermin wäre in etwa der selbe.
> Gruß Hans



Hi,
besteht denn noch die Möglichkeit nur das Rahmenkit zu bestellen oder war das nur eine einmalige Sache?


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. November 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Hi,
> besteht denn noch die Möglichkeit nur das Rahmenkit zu bestellen oder war das nur eine einmalige Sache?



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09/18/carver-icb-framesets-2014-montag-23-september-bestellbar/

ich zitiere:


> Während es die Komplettbikes ganz regulär in den Fahrrad XXL-Filialen geben wird, sind die reinen Framesets für 2014 offiziell nicht für die Shops geplant  bis zum kommenden Montag, den 23. September, lassen sich jedoch Framesets vorbestellen.


----------



## grobi59 (14. November 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09/18/carver-icb-framesets-2014-montag-23-september-bestellbar/
> 
> ich zitiere:



Danke.
Weiß man denn schon, ob tatsächlich aufgerundet wurde?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (14. November 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Hi,
> besteht denn noch die Möglichkeit nur das Rahmenkit zu bestellen oder war das nur eine einmalige Sache?



Moin!
Rahmenkits waren nur auf Kundenbestellung möglich. Es könnte sein, daß wir evtl. ein paar einzelne Rahmen übrig haben, dann aber wohl ohne Dämpfer. Garantieren kann ich das derzeit noch nicht. Wenn du mir sagst welche Farbe und welche Grösse, kann ich dich auf ne Art "Warteliste" setzen. Das wäre für dich natürlich unverbindlich. So gegen Dezember könnte ich dann sagen ob's klappt.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (14. November 2013)

Warum gibts eigentlich keine Framekits mehr? Ich dachte das wäre einer der Grundgedanke des Projekts gewesen


----------



## Carver_Bikes (14. November 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Weiß man denn schon, ob tatsächlich aufgerundet wurde?



Bei den Kompletträdern schon, bei den Rahmensets wurde nicht aufgerundet.
Gruß Hans


----------



## grobi59 (14. November 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Rahmenkits waren nur auf Kundenbestellung möglich. Es könnte sein, daß wir evtl. ein paar einzelne Rahmen übrig haben, dann aber wohl ohne Dämpfer. Garantieren kann ich das derzeit noch nicht. Wenn du mir sagst welche Farbe und welche Grösse, kann ich dich auf ne Art "Warteliste" setzen. Das wäre für dich natürlich unverbindlich. So gegen Dezember könnte ich dann sagen ob's klappt.
> Gruß Hans



Hast pn


----------



## Carver_Bikes (14. November 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich keine Framekits mehr? Ich dachte das wäre einer der Grundgedanke des Projekts gewesen



Ob der Grundgedanke eher das Framekit oder das Bike war, kann ich nicht beurteilen. War vor meiner Zeit. Fakt ist, daß die Kompletträder besser liefen. Deshalb hat man sich eher darauf fokussiert. 
"Keine Framekits" ist streng genommen nicht korrekt. Allerdings war das Orderfenster für die Framekits zugegenermassen sehr klein. Ging aber leider nicht anders.
Gruß Hans


----------



## piilu (14. November 2013)

Ist doch beides in den gängigen Größen Ausverkauft. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war der Grundgedanke, dass es auch ein Framekit zum fairen Preis gibt. Ich hätte zwar gerne eins vorbestellt aber bei den ganzen Fertigungstoleranzen war mir das doch zu unsicher die Katze im Sack zu kaufen


----------



## Carver_Bikes (14. November 2013)

Nachvollziehbar. Ist aber eben so entschieden worden, da machste nix. Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (15. November 2013)

Klar macht man da nix, trotzdem recht traurig, dass so ein Unternhemen sich am Ende doch nicht an die Zielvereinbarungen hält


----------



## Sledge.OC (19. November 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Das Komplettrad kann man wohl erst bestellen wenn es lieferbar ist, das dürfte ab Februar der Fall sein.
> Den Rahmen kannst du ab jetzt bis nächsten Monat bestellen, der Liefertermin wäre in etwa der selbe.
> Gruß Hans



Hallo!
Mein Plan war auch, noch bis Februar zu warten, bin aber zum Glück heute in meiner XXL-Filiale gewesen. Dort musste man mir nach 10 Minuten telefonieren mitteilen, dass die gesamte Produktion von einem (in Worten: 1) ICB02/26" in Größe S schon ausverkauft sei. Nach weiteren 20 Minuten und Kontaktaufnahme mit sämtlichen Filialen und dem Produktmanager habe ich doch noch eines der zusätzlich bestellten zwei (2) Bikes reservieren/anzahlen dürfen.

Die Mengen wundern mich schon ein Wenig, ist das normal, kann das überhaupt sein? Naja, ich hab meins (hoffentlich!), wenn sich bis März nichts ändert.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (19. November 2013)

Sledge.OC schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Mein Plan war auch, noch bis Februar zu warten, bin aber zum Glück heute in meiner XXL-Filiale gewesen. Dort musste man mir nach 10 Minuten telefonieren mitteilen, dass die gesamte Produktion von einem (in Worten: 1) ICB02/26" in Größe S schon ausverkauft sei. Nach weiteren 20 Minuten und Kontaktaufnahme mit sämtlichen Filialen und dem Produktmanager habe ich doch noch eines der zusätzlich bestellten zwei (2) Bikes reservieren/anzahlen dürfen.
> 
> Die Mengen wundern mich schon ein Wenig, ist das normal, kann das überhaupt sein? Naja, ich hab meins (hoffentlich!), wenn sich bis März nichts ändert.



Moin!
Du hast in der Tat das letzte ICB 02 26" in Gr. S bekommen, und ich habe gerade auch die fehlenden Kontaktdaten von XXL Kalker erhalten. Insofern alles in Butter.
Geringere Stückzahlen in den Grössen S, XL und XXL sind absolut normal und notwendig. Man verkauft in der Praxis fast nur M und L. 
Der Rest wird in kleineren Stückzahlen bestellt, und trotzdem bleiben am Ende des Jahren meist die ganz kleinen oder ganz grossen Grössen übrig. Siehe unsere Restbestände auf www.fahrrad-xxl.de 
Fazit: wer kein Gardemaß hat, guckt eben öfters mal in die Röhre. Geht mir genauso. Zum Glück hat's bei dir noch geklappt 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Prwolf35 (19. November 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Du hast in der Tat das letzte ICB 02 26" in Gr. S bekommen, und ich habe gerade auch die fehlenden Kontaktdaten von XXL Kalker erhalten. Insofern alles in Butter.
> Geringere Stückzahlen in den Grössen S, XL und XXL sind absolut normal und notwendig. Man verkauft in der Praxis fast nur M und L.
> Der Rest wird in kleineren Stückzahlen bestellt, und trotzdem bleiben am Ende des Jahren meist die ganz kleinen oder ganz grossen Grössen übrig. Siehe unsere Restbestände auf www.fahrrad-xxl.de
> ...



Ich habe mir ein Framekit Grün-elox in "L" unverb. bestellt/reserviert und werde es abgeben. Also wer es will kann an meine Stelle treten!
Gruss aus München


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. November 2013)

@carver
Verstehe ich das nun richtig, dass die 2014er ICB´s jetzt doch schon zu bestellen gibt? Dachte, die Aussage "Das Komplettrad kann man wohl erst bestellen wenn es lieferbar ist" sei der letzte Stand 

Gruss
chris


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. November 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> @carver
> Verstehe ich das nun richtig, dass die 2014er ICB´s jetzt doch schon zu bestellen gibt? Dachte, die Aussage "Das Komplettrad kann man wohl erst bestellen wenn es lieferbar ist" sei der letzte Stand
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Moin!
Die Info ist veraltet. Unverbindliche Vorbestellungen sind ohne Anzahlung möglich und müssten dann über mich laufen. Vorauss. Liefertermin der Räder ist derzeit Ende März 2014.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Mr. Nice (22. November 2013)

Hab´s im anderen Thread jetzt auch gesehen.... 


Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Dazu gibt's Neuigkeiten: wer vorbestellen möchte, kann das entgegen der ersten Info auch in den nächsten Wochen noch bei mir tun. Ich würde dann die Bestellungen dann sammeln und den Filialen zuordnen. Damit entfiele für den Kunden die Arbeit, sich eine Filiale raussuchen zu müssen, die das Rad noch vorrätig hat. Anzahlungen sind weiterhin nicht nötig.
> 
> *Das gilt allerdings nur für die Kompletträder.* Bei den Rahmensets sind leider keine Vorbestellungen mehr möglich.
> Gruß Hans



Mea Culpa
chris


----------

